# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  ποιά πρέπει να είναι η διατροφή των java finch ή πιγκουνάκια

## giannispeshtanis

γειά σας φίλοι μου "fullyhappy" 
αγόρασα ένα java finch ή πιγκουινάκι και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τι τρώνε????
αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Γιάννη, εγώ δεν ξέρω κι ελπίζω να σου πει κάποιος σύντομα.
Αλλά θα πω τη γνώμη μου.... Μιας και είσαι μέλος σε ένα φόρουμ για πτηνά, πόσο πιο λογικό είναι να κάτσεις από πριν να το ψάξεις, να κάνεις ερωτήσεις, να διαβάσεις και να λύσεις όλες σου τις απορίες; Γιατί να πας να πάρεις πρώτα ένα πουλάκι και μετά να ρωτάς τα πιο βασικά, όπως η διατροφή;
Αν κάτι θέλει να προσφέρει ένα φόρουμ, είναι η γνώση και η ενημέρωση _πριν από την πράξη_.
Δηλαδή σήμερα που είναι Κυριακή, τι θα φάει το πουλί;

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να κάτσεις πριν να διαβάσεις, τόσα μέλη έχουμε και τόσες απαντήσεις θα έπαιρνες. Τώρα ο,τι έγινε έγινε, κι ελπίζω να απαντηθούν σύντομα οι απορίες σου για καλό του πουλιού.

Φιλικά

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα τους πάρεις μείγμα σπόρων για παραδείσια πουλάκι.Έχουν όλα τα πετ καταστήματα.Κεχρί σε τσαμπί θα το λατρέψουν.Τώρα κάποια φρούτα η λαχανικά θα το δεις πιο μετά από δοκιμές που θα καταλάβεις τι θέλουν και αν το θέλουν.

----------


## jk21

εδω (αν και σου εδωσα το λινκ και στο αλλο ποστ)
http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/javas.htm

εκει που λεει diet εχει οτι ζητας .οπως σου ειπε ο κωστας ενα καλο μειγμα για παραδεισια και προτασεις τροφων σαν αυτες που περιγραφει η ιστοσελιδα ειναι μια χαρα.σημειωνω την αναφορα του συγγραφεα του αρθρου στη χρηση wheat germ oil  (σιτελαιου ) πανω στους σπορους.δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο ιδανικοτερος τροπος (εχω ακουσει οτι οταν τους ξεφλουδιζουν στην ουσια το πρασλαβανουν γλειφοντας το ) αλλα για αλλη μια φορα υπενθυμιζω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη φυσικη πηγη βιταμινης Ε και πολυ καλη πηγη λιπαρων οξεων (ω6 κυριως αλλα και ω3 )

----------


## giannispeshtanis

βασικά όταν το πήρα μου είπαν πως τρώει οτι και το παπαγαλάκι....παπαγαλίνη και πάνικο.
αλλά δεν μου φάνικε και πολύ ενημερωμένη η πετ σοπου, γι αυτό και ρωτάω να μάθω και εγώ κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω για αυτά, αλλά και μέσα απο την συζήτηση να μάθουν και αυτοί που πρόκειται να αγοράσουν ενα πιγκουινάκι.....

άλλωστε αυτό είναι το πνεύμα του φόρουμ  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## jk21

τα finches εχουν μιγματα που δεν ειναι πανομοιοτυπα αλλα ταιριαζουν σε αρκετα σπορια με τα μικρα παπαγαλακια budgies.σε αυτο το πνευμα ενα πετσοπ με οχι μεγαλη εξειδικευση (ποικιλια μιγματων ) πανω κατω δινει το ιδιο μιγμα.δες εδω ενα παραδειγμα με μιγματα αντιστοιχα για τα δυο ειδη πουλιων μιας επωνυμης εταιριας για να καταλαβεις

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nutri ... 6&pro=5096

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nutri ... 6&pro=5135

σαφως υπαρχουν και αλλες εταιριες αλλα σε αυτη βρηκα ποσοστοσεις

αυτο που ειναι σαφες στις ποσσοτοσεις των μιγματων για finches ειναι η μεγαλη ποσοτητα αμυλουχων σπορων  που κυριως αποτελουνται απο διαφορα ειδη millet και καποια ποσοτητα καναρινοσπορου.

----------


## mpikis

Γιαννη πιγκουινομπαμπα σε χαιρετώ! υπέροχα πουλία..τρώνε μειγμα οπώς πολυ σωστα είπαν οι προηγουμενοι..λατρεύουν το κεχρι και τα φρουτα..καρπουζι, μήλο και οτι αλλό ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΤΟ φρόυτο μπορείς να τους δώσεις..βγαλτο και μια φωτο να το δούμε γιατι έχω εναν αντρακλα να δώσω...αν είνια κοριτσακι σου φεξε...  :: ..
μπανιέρα γιατι καθε πρωι πραγματικα κάνουν μπανακι..αν τα έχεις μεσα και δε τους βάλεις μπανίερα θα κάνουν στη ποτιστρα..πολυ καθαριότητα.. πλένονται πριν καν πλυθώ εγώ!

----------


## giannispeshtanis

φίλε αλέξανδρε αυτό που πήρα εγώ είναι αρσενικό...
ενώ η φίλη μου πήρε το θηλυκό... και σκεφτόμαστε να τα ζευγαρώσουμε αργότερα.... το δικό σου όμως είναι ευπρόσδεκτο "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 

αν δεν έχεις και εσύ πρόβλημα, το παραλαμβάνω εγω.... 
έτσι κ αλλιώς πολυγαμικά πουλια είναι  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  

περιμένω απαντηση

----------

